# Lulu's picture thread



## louise f (Mar 26, 2015)

Ceratogyrus darlingi with babies


Cyclosternum faciatum


Angry Pterinochilus murinus


Psalmopoeus pulcher


Poecilotheria regalis

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## louise f (Mar 26, 2015)

More pictures will come.


----------



## lalberts9310 (Mar 26, 2015)

That OBT lol.. you have some lovely Ts, that ceratogyrus, man love that webbing!!! And that poeic is gorgeous


----------



## louise f (Mar 26, 2015)

lalberts9310 said:


> That OBT lol.. you have some lovely Ts, that ceratogyrus, man love that webbing!!! And that poeic is gorgeous


Thanks.
Yeah gotta love them all


----------



## louise f (Mar 26, 2015)

louise f said:


> Thanks.
> Yeah gotta love them all






Avicularia braunshauseni MM rehouse today.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## louise f (Mar 26, 2015)

fun rehousing moment with Grammostola pulchripes lady



1.0 Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens


0.1 Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens


0.1 Pterinochilus murinus


Poecilotheria formosa

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## louise f (Mar 26, 2015)

Brachypelma baumgarteni 


0.1 Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens love this girl and her webbing.


----------



## louise f (Mar 27, 2015)

0.1 Euathlus sp red


Iridopelma sp recife


Tapinauchenius gigas


Poecilotheria metallica


0.1 Avicularia minatrix

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## louise f (Apr 14, 2015)

Oligoxystre diamantinensis

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## louise f (Apr 22, 2015)

0.1 Ephebopus rufescens

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## louise f (Apr 29, 2015)

0.1 Hysterocrates hercules with eggsac

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## lalberts9310 (Apr 29, 2015)

Oh wow that hesterocrates is PRETTY!! I just love hesterocrates and pelinobius

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Austin S. (Apr 29, 2015)

AWESOME collection. I'm not sure if you're aware of this, but the only known valid species "Hercules" is in a British museum, preserved. Can you please get some more pictures? Also, its holding a sac? Do you have pictures of the MM you mated with her? Surprised that hasn't gotten more attention before now.


----------



## louise f (Apr 29, 2015)

lalberts9310 said:


> Oh wow that hesterocrates is PRETTY!! I just love hesterocrates and pelinobius


thanks  i do love her too


----------



## Austin S. (Apr 29, 2015)

This has been an on going subject for years now (sp. Hercules), please click here:
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?77045-Hysterocrates-hercules

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## louise f (Apr 29, 2015)

Austin S. said:


> AWESOME collection. I'm not sure if you're aware of this, but the only known valid species "Hercules" is in a British museum, preserved. Can you please get some more pictures? Also, its holding a sac? Do you have pictures of the MM you mated with her? Surprised that hasn't gotten more attention before now.


Thanks. yes i've heard that. I bought her mated, so i dont got the male. I've allways loved the Hysterocrates, lovely big fat legs  and amazing that they can dive.


----------



## Austin S. (Apr 29, 2015)

Well congrats on the sac! Have you tried a semi terrestrial/aquarium setup for her? I've been meaning to get my hands on some females and do something like that. Have a huge aquarium with a small accessible area full of water and fish, and land where they can burrow. It'd definitely end up being my favorite setup, lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## louise f (Apr 30, 2015)

Austin S. said:


> Well congrats on the sac! Have you tried a semi terrestrial/aquarium setup for her? I've been meaning to get my hands on some females and do something like that. Have a huge aquarium with a small accessible area full of water and fish, and land where they can burrow. It'd definitely end up being my favorite setup, lol.


Thanks.  No but i am definently thinking of it, With fish in it too   but i will give her peace while she has the sac.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## louise f (May 2, 2015)

0.1 Tapinauchenius gigas


0.1 Psalmopoeus irminia

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## louise f (May 5, 2015)

0.1 Tapinauchenius violaceus


0.1 Cyclosternum faciatum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## louise f (May 8, 2015)

0.1 Poecilotheria metallica

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## louise f (May 14, 2015)

Brachypelma emilia nymphs.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## louise f (May 15, 2015)

*New pics with new camera*



Tapinauchenius violaceus


Very angry P.murinus


And here she is again cooled off:biggrin:


0.1 G.rosea


B.vagans

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## louise f (May 15, 2015)

P.faciata


Heterothele villosella


Holothele incei


Iridopelma sp recife


P.murinus

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## louise f (May 15, 2015)

MM Hapalopus sp columbia big


MM Ceratogyrus darlingi


0.1 Avicularia sp gyuana


Avicularia avicularia


Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## lalberts9310 (May 18, 2015)

Digging the camera  nice shots lulu!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## louise f (May 18, 2015)

lalberts9310 said:


> Digging the camera  nice shots lulu!


Hey Lolla thanks  i am still practicing in taking shots   ( I am a newbie ) HEHE


----------



## lalberts9310 (May 18, 2015)

louise f said:


> Hey Lolla thanks  i am still practicing in taking shots   ( I am a newbie ) HEHE


 don't worry, we're in the same boat

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## louise f (May 19, 2015)

Thanks Lolla


----------



## louise f (May 19, 2015)

0.1 Ephebopus cyaneopubescens


1.0 Ephebopus cyaneopubescens


0.1 Ceratogyrus marshalli

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## louise f (May 20, 2015)

0.1 Poecilotheria metallica




Ceratogyrus darlingi mating

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## louise f (May 24, 2015)

Encyocratella olivacea


1.0 Oligoxystre diamantinensis


0.1 Avicularia sp gyuana


Avicularia aurantiaca

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## louise f (Jun 4, 2015)

*cyriocosmus eleganz mating*



cyriocosmus eleganz mating

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## louise f (Jun 4, 2015)

0.1 Ceratogyrus darlingi

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## louise f (Apr 22, 2016)

Pamphobeteus sp flammifera female



__ louise f
__ Apr 21, 2016
__ 2


















Pamphobeteus sp flammifera male



__ louise f
__ Apr 21, 2016


















Chilobrachys huahini



__ louise f
__ Apr 22, 2016


















Ceratogyrus darlingi



__ louise f
__ Apr 15, 2016
__ 8



						Ready to attack
					
















Psalmopoeus cambridgei



__ louise f
__ Apr 13, 2016
__ 8



						Starring eyes
					
















Thrixopelma ockerti



__ louise f
__ Apr 10, 2016



						MM got 2 of them, now i just need a female
					
















Psalmopoeus irminia



__ louise f
__ Apr 5, 2016
__ 4



						She looks very pregnant. dont you think ;)
					
















Cyriocosmus elegans



__ louise f
__ Mar 19, 2016
__ 3



						she is asking mommy for some food
					
















Poecilotheria regalis



__ louise f
__ Mar 9, 2016
__ 12



						Look who decided to show up this morning.
					
















Psalmopoeus reduncus



__ louise f
__ Mar 19, 2016
__ 1



						My little girl came out to say hi. ;)
					
















Tapinauchenius gigas



__ louise f
__ Mar 8, 2016
__ 3



						she is having a nice meal
					
















Avicularia guyana



__ louise f
__ Mar 7, 2016
__ 2


















Ceratogyrus marshalli



__ louise f
__ Mar 6, 2016
__ 3



						Mother to all the babies
					
















Monocentropus Balfouri



__ louise f
__ Mar 6, 2016
__ 2



						MM
					
















Hapalopus Sp Big



__ louise f
__ Mar 6, 2016
__ 4


















Trixopelma Ockerti



__ louise f
__ Mar 6, 2016
__ 4



						freshly molted
					
















IMG_1193



__ louise f
__ Feb 27, 2016
__ 2



						0.1 oliogoxystre diamantinensis
					
















IMG_1194



__ louise f
__ Feb 27, 2016
__ 5



						Ephebopus murinus
					
















IMG_1188



__ louise f
__ Feb 27, 2016
__ 4



						Encyocratella olivacea
					
















IMG_1195



__ louise f
__ Feb 27, 2016



						Psalmopoeus cambridgei from last years eggsac

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Apr 22, 2016)

Love that _P.irminia_ butt

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## louise f (Apr 22, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Love that _P.irminia_ butt


Thanks, yes i hope she is about to throw a sac anytime soon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## louise f (Apr 23, 2016)

Avicularia guyana



__ louise f
__ Mar 7, 2016
__ 2


















Brachypelma smithi



__ louise f
__ Mar 7, 2016
__ 2


















Iridopelma Sp Recife



__ louise f
__ Mar 6, 2016
__ 1


















Pterinopelma Sazimai



__ louise f
__ Feb 28, 2016



						Pterinopelma Sazimai fresh molted
					
















Trixopelma Lagunas



__ louise f
__ Feb 28, 2016
__ 4



						Trixopelma Lagunas

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## louise f (Apr 23, 2016)

Iridopelma sp recife



__ louise f
__ Apr 10, 2016



						dont you come near me, or i will eat you ;)
					
















Avicularia Avicularia



__ louise f
__ Mar 6, 2016








	

		
			
		

		
	
 Psalmopoeus ecclesiasticus

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## BaphometDL50 (Apr 23, 2016)

Nice spiders collection.Good pics.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## louise f (Apr 23, 2016)

Thanks

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Apr 23, 2016)

louise f said:


> Psalmopoeus ecclesiasticus


_Psalmopoeus _"Balah... i'm not that good at..."  i'm so corrupted and fascinated by that, that i can't anymore call those "_ecclesiasticus_" <3

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## louise f (Apr 23, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> _Psalmopoeus _"Balah... i'm not that good at..."  i'm so corrupted and fascinated by that, that i can't anymore call those "_ecclesiasticus_" <3



Haha i take that as a compliment

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Apr 23, 2016)

louise f said:


> Haha i take that as a compliment


Of course it is 

Btw don't know if it's me, being Italian, so English words sounds maybe different, but IMO there's a rhyme!

"*Balah*... i'm not *that *good *at*..."

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## louise f (Apr 23, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Of course it is
> 
> Btw don't know if it's me, being Italian, so English words sounds maybe different, but IMO there's a rhyme!
> 
> "*Balah*... i'm not *that *good *at*..."


So @cold blood  is the alltimes great  Mr novel writer, so you must be the the alltimes great rhymes/poetry writer

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Apr 23, 2016)

louise f said:


> So @cold blood  is the alltimes great  Mr novel writer, so you must be the the alltimes great rhymes/poetry writer


cold blood is a novel/writer so we should capture him like S.King 'Misery'  joking

Reactions: Love 1 | Clarification Please 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Apr 23, 2016)

Ah ah 'Clarification Please', it's a joke man

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Toff202 (Apr 23, 2016)

Great collection!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## louise f (Apr 24, 2016)

Thanks


----------



## louise f (Apr 24, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Ah ah 'Clarification Please', it's a joke man



@cold blood watch the movie misery, then you understand @Chris LXXIX sense of humor

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## louise f (Apr 24, 2016)

@cold blood 




trailer for the movie

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## louise f (Apr 24, 2016)

Thrixopelma lagunas



__ louise f
__ Apr 24, 2016


















Thrixopelma lagunas



__ louise f
__ Apr 24, 2016


















Euathlus sp smaragd



__ louise f
__ Apr 24, 2016


















Kochianna brunnipes



__ louise f
__ Apr 24, 2016


















Ceratogyrus meridionalis



__ louise f
__ Apr 24, 2016
__ 2








	

		
			
		

		
	
 Acanthoscurria geniculata

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## louise f (Apr 24, 2016)

Psalmopoeus pulcher male



__ louise f
__ Apr 24, 2016

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cold blood (Apr 24, 2016)

louise f said:


> @cold blood watch the movie misery, then you understand @Chris LXXIX sense of humor


Oh I'm fully aware of the movie...I wanted clarification so I could assess the seriousness of the threat leveled against me.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Love 1


----------



## louise f (Apr 24, 2016)

cold blood said:


> Oh I'm fully aware of the movie...I wanted clarification so I could assess the seriousness of the threat leveled against me.


No threat, just for fun

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cold blood (Apr 24, 2016)

louise f said:


> No threat, just for fun


Too late, Interpol has already been contacted.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Creative 1 | Lollipop 1


----------



## louise f (Apr 24, 2016)

cold blood said:


> Too late, Interpol has already been contacted.


 I will be waiting

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cold blood (Apr 24, 2016)

louise f said:


> I will be waiting


YOU'LL BE IN JAIL!!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## louise f (Apr 24, 2016)

cold blood said:


> YOU'LL BE IN JAIL!!!


As long as it is your house being the jail, i dont mind...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## louise f (Apr 24, 2016)

And i ment because of his spiders of course. Pervs

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## louise f (Apr 24, 2016)

@cold blood bet you would like that

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## louise f (Apr 25, 2016)

Poecilotheria ornata



__ louise f
__ Apr 25, 2016


















Poecilotheria vittata



__ louise f
__ Apr 25, 2016
__ 16








	

		
			
		

		
	
 Psalmopoeus cambridgei

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## louise f (Apr 28, 2016)

Holothele incei

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## louise f (May 3, 2016)

Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Love 1


----------



## Trenor (May 3, 2016)

louise f said:


> View attachment 209900
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Very nice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## louise f (May 4, 2016)

Trenor said:


> Very nice.


Thanks, she is a lovely girl

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## louise f (May 4, 2016)

Kochiana brunnipes


	

		
			
		

		
	
 Heterothele villosella "chillin"


	

		
			
		

		
	
 Brachypelma emilia


	

		
			
		

		
	
 Psalmopoeus irminia


	

		
			
		

		
	
 Iridopelma hirsutum

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## louise f (May 4, 2016)

Psalmopoeus reduncus

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 2


----------



## Chris LXXIX (May 4, 2016)

Speaking of pictures, my friend, yours is amazing. With the helm, pure finest _Valkyrie _

Reactions: Lollipop 1


----------



## louise f (May 5, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Speaking of pictures, my friend, yours is amazing. With the helm, pure finest _Valkyrie _


Thanks a lot friend

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## louise f (May 9, 2016)

Avicularia Guyana... No mommy I`m to shy


Psalmopoeus reduncus... Do you want something mommy.


Oliogoxystre diamantinensis fresh molted

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chris LXXIX (May 9, 2016)

louise f said:


> View attachment 210371
> 
> Avicularia Guyana... No mommy I`m to shy
> View attachment 210372
> ...


If you ask me i have a weak for the _Psalmopoeus reduncus_  amazing.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## louise f (May 9, 2016)

Haha i have a weak for all psalmos. You know im the psalmo holic

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## louise f (May 19, 2016)

0.1 Hapalopus sp big

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Trenor (May 19, 2016)

louise f said:


> View attachment 211076
> 
> 
> 0.1 Hapalopus sp big


I need to get some of these guys. They are pretty cool looking.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## louise f (May 19, 2016)

1.0 Poecilotheria Formosa, checked the molt confirmed male.


Chilobrachys huahini fresh molted


Monocentropus balfouri

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## louise f (May 19, 2016)

Trenor said:


> I need to get some of these guys. They are pretty cool looking.


Yeah pretty nice colors. Just got 2 MM so in future some mating vids

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## louise f (May 22, 2016)

Eucratoscelus pachypus



__ louise f
__ May 22, 2016
__ 5








Psalmopoeus irminia fresh molted.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## louise f (May 22, 2016)

Hapalopus sp big.


Just got these 2 adorable little spiders yesterday. Phiddipus princeps, soo damn cute.. i`m in loooove <3<3 
1 pic is the female



Just look at those adorable eyes, i am so much sold <3<3

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## Trenor (May 22, 2016)

louise f said:


> View attachment 211326
> 
> Hapalopus sp big.
> View attachment 211327
> ...


Those little guys are too cute.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## louise f (May 22, 2016)

Grammostola rosea sp north.


Thrixopelma pruriens

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## louise f (May 25, 2016)

Brachypelma albopilosum 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Brachypelma vagans


	

		
			
		

		
	
 Nhandu chromatus
	

		
			
		

		
	



Psalmopoeus reduncus MM

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (May 25, 2016)

Ah ah, those_ B.albopilosum_ "bad hairs day" always made me smile. They are like cavemans ;-)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Trenor (May 26, 2016)

That Brachypelma albopilosum looks like me on a really high humidity day. 

Great photos. I really liked the Psalmopoeus reduncus MM, His hairs are all in place compared to the Brachypelma albopilosum.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## louise f (May 26, 2016)

Trenor said:


> That Brachypelma albopilosum looks like me on a really high humidity day.
> 
> Great photos. I really liked the Psalmopoeus reduncus MM, His hairs are all in place compared to the Brachypelma albopilosum.


Haha. I always call MM Psalmos pibe cleaner because of their bushy hair on the legs

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## louise f (Jun 4, 2016)

Pamphobeteus flammifera, she is just a little pissed. Love those pamps <3



Nhandu chromatus, crazy girl eats like a machine.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Jun 4, 2016)

louise f said:


> View attachment 212436
> 
> Pamphobeteus flammifera, she is just a little pissed. Love those pamps <3


She's sooo cute

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## louise f (Jun 4, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> She's sooo cute


Yes she is a real killer machine. Eats like a pig, love it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Jun 4, 2016)

You my friend seriously have an excellent taste for T's. High Five.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## louise f (Jun 4, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> You my friend seriously have an excellent taste for T's. High Five.


Thanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## louise f (Jun 21, 2016)

Platymeris bigutatus fresly hatched



Cyclosternun faciatum little sling

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Trenor (Jun 21, 2016)

louise f said:


> Platymeris bigutatus


I thought you had posted you had some of these guys in a video a while back. They have been pretty neat so far. They eat a lot.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## louise f (Jun 21, 2016)

Trenor said:


> I thought you had posted you had some of these guys in a video a while back. They have been pretty neat so far. They eat a lot.


Yeah i did make a vid.  Now there is 6 of the eggs hatched, they are such cool animals. And they really do eat a lot. Small trashcans they are. hehe

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## louise f (Jun 21, 2016)

Platymeris bigutatus adult.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Trenor (Jun 21, 2016)

louise f said:


> View attachment 213950
> 
> Platymeris bigutatus adult.


Nice, I can't wait for mine to get this big.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## louise f (Jun 22, 2016)

Trenor said:


> Nice, I can't wait for mine to get this big.


They will get there before you know it.  They are pretty cool when they hunt for prey together.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## louise f (Jun 24, 2016)

Psalmopoeus ecclesiasticus



__ louise f
__ Jun 23, 2016
__ 2



						Showing some leggies :)
					
















Poecilotheria formosa



__ louise f
__ Jun 23, 2016
__ 1


















Poecilotheria formosa



__ louise f
__ Jun 23, 2016



						Chilling
					
















Psalmopoeus cambridgei



__ louise f
__ Jun 23, 2016
__ 10



						Just got this MM. So not to long i will try to pair the female up ;)

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## Trenor (Jun 24, 2016)

louise f said:


> Psalmopoeus ecclesiasticus
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The legs on these two. 
Your Psalmopoeus ecclesiasticus has great colors. I want to see the rest of this girl.
Your Psalmopoeus cambridgei has the best pipe cleaner legs I have seen.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## louise f (Jun 24, 2016)

Trenor said:


> The legs on these two.
> Your Psalmopoeus ecclesiasticus has great colors. I want to see the rest of this girl.
> Your Psalmopoeus cambridgei has the best pipe cleaner legs I have seen.


Hehe Thanks friend, i gotta get some shots of her some day in full body.  Haha yes and he is quite big for a MM Psalmo. Witch is good because the last time i tried mating up the female the male was much smaller than her, and she just tagged him right away. She is soo darn big I`ll tell you.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## louise f (Jun 27, 2016)

Psalmopoeus ecclesiasticus



__ louise f
__ Jun 26, 2016



						Well look who decided to show up ;)
					
















Nhandu chromatus



__ louise f
__ Jun 26, 2016



						My girl just molted today.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## louise f (Jul 4, 2016)

Ephebopus cyanognatus



__ louise f
__ Jul 3, 2016


















Psalmopoeus ecclesiasticus



__ louise f
__ Jul 4, 2016
__ 4


















Avicularia guyana 1 molt



__ louise f
__ Jun 29, 2016
__ 12

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## Trenor (Jul 4, 2016)

louise f said:


> Ephebopus cyanognatus
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have been looking at one of these for a while and I really want one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## louise f (Jul 4, 2016)

Trenor said:


> I have been looking at one of these for a while and I really want one.


they are lovely, but i must warn you. Pretty boring almost never shows itself. Like to be burrowed. A shame with that beautiful fangs

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Trenor (Jul 4, 2016)

louise f said:


> they are lovely, but i must warn you. Pretty boring almost never shows itself. Like to be burrowed. A shame with that beautiful fangs


I know, it's like my I.mira lately. You don't see them often but they are still fun to keep. it is a shame, they are gorgeous.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## louise f (Jul 4, 2016)

Trenor said:


> I know, it's like my I.mira lately. You don't see them often but they are still fun to keep. it is a shame, they are gorgeous.


They are fun, and really stunning colors

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## louise f (Jul 5, 2016)

Oligoxystre diamantinensis male. Kinda hoped that he would be mature by now but no, but what a beauty

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## louise f (Jul 5, 2016)

Oligoxystre diamantinensis female



__ louise f
__ Jul 5, 2016
__ 8


















Oligoxystre diamantinensis female



__ louise f
__ Jul 5, 2016
__ 4


















Oligoxystre diamantinensis male



__ louise f
__ Jul 5, 2016
__ 9


















Oligoxystre diamantinensis male



__ louise f
__ Jul 5, 2016
__ 2













Avicularia aurantiaca just molted

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## louise f (Jul 7, 2016)

Tapinauchenius gigas female



__ louise f
__ Jul 7, 2016
__ 1





Just molted













Tapinauchenius gigas



__ louise f
__ Jul 7, 2016


















Poecilotheria vittata female



__ louise f
__ Jul 7, 2016


















Poecilotheria formosa



__ louise f
__ Jul 7, 2016


















Sexy legs Psalmo



__ louise f
__ Jul 7, 2016
__ 3

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## louise f (Jul 7, 2016)

Psalmopoeus ecclesiasticus MM



__ louise f
__ Jul 6, 2016
__ 2


















Psalmopoeus ecclesiasticus MM



__ louise f
__ Jul 6, 2016
__ 2


















Psalmopoeus ecclesiasticus MM



__ louise f
__ Jul 6, 2016
__ 15

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## louise f (Jul 12, 2016)

Monocentropus balfouri



__ louise f
__ Jul 12, 2016
__ 4

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Trenor (Jul 12, 2016)

louise f said:


> Monocentropus balfouri
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice. I can't wait for mine to really start showing colors.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## louise f (Jul 12, 2016)

Trenor said:


> Very nice. I can't wait for mine to really start showing colors.


I saw pics of yours friend, I`ll tell you they will get there soon.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## louise f (Jul 12, 2016)

Iridopelma sp recife



__ louise f
__ Jul 12, 2016
__ 5


















Avicularia aurantiaca



__ louise f
__ Jul 12, 2016
__ 1

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## louise f (Jul 13, 2016)

Poecilotheria vittata

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## Trenor (Jul 13, 2016)

Very nice photos. I don't have one of those yet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## louise f (Jul 13, 2016)

Trenor said:


> Very nice photos. I don't have one of those yet.


Thanks friend, you probably will at some point

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## louise f (Jul 14, 2016)

pachistopelma bromelicola



Euathlus sp smaragd


Psalmopoeus pulcher

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## MrsHaas (Jul 14, 2016)

My I. Mira is always out... But yeah almost never saw my Ephebopus Uatuman... Pet dirt funnel lol.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## magicmed (Jul 15, 2016)

Love your photos! Such great quality wish my phone took pictures like that haha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## louise f (Jul 15, 2016)

magicmed said:


> Love your photos! Such great quality wish my phone took pictures like that haha


Thanks. I use a Canon 1200D EOS

Reactions: Like 1 | Lollipop 1


----------



## louise f (Jul 16, 2016)

Tapinauchenius plumipes



__ louise f
__ Jul 16, 2016
__ 9



						Just got this lovely girl today. Soon she will be mated i got 2 males waiting. Heck if she eats...
					




Gonna mate her in a few days or so.

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## Blackout14 (Jul 22, 2016)

Need more videos I'll be staring at your you tube page impatiently waiting

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## louise f (Jul 23, 2016)

Blackout14 said:


> Need more videos I'll be staring at your you tube page impatiently waiting


Alright alright i will get to it as soon i have some time left

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Blackout14 (Jul 23, 2016)

louise f said:


> Alright alright i will get to it as soon i have some time left

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## louise f (Jul 30, 2016)

Avicularia guyana sp blue



__ louise f
__ Jul 30, 2016
__ 2



						Molted a week ago
					





Ephebopus murinus molted a couple of days ago. Really need some food as soon the exo has harden up  Came out of it`s burrow to say hi

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## sdsnybny (Jul 30, 2016)

Looks like a mature male?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TreeSpider (Aug 4, 2016)

louise f said:


> More pictures will come.


Loving that P. Regalis. I can't wait to own one!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## louise f (Aug 4, 2016)

TreeSpider said:


> Loving that P. Regalis. I can't wait to own one!


Thanks

Reactions: Lollipop 1


----------



## louise f (Aug 22, 2016)

sdsnybny said:


> Looks like a mature male?


It is not a MM.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## louise f (Aug 22, 2016)

Avicularia sp gyuana



__ louise f
__ Aug 22, 2016



						Feeding time, they love dubia babies <3
					
















Brachypelma emilia



__ louise f
__ Aug 22, 2016
__ 2



						Finally there is showing a tad of the colors on the legs :)

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## TreeSpider (Aug 24, 2016)

louise f said:


> Avicularia sp gyuana
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KezyGLA (Aug 24, 2016)

View attachment 210375

Oliogoxystre diamantinensis fresh molted[/QUOTE]

When you get a successful sac, please remember me

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## louise f (Aug 24, 2016)

KezyGLA said:


> View attachment 210375
> 
> Oliogoxystre diamantinensis fresh molted


When you get a successful sac, please remember me [/QUOTE]

I will friend, you can bet on it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## louise f (Aug 24, 2016)

TreeSpider said:


> Beautiful!


Thanks


----------



## louise f (Aug 24, 2016)

Psalmopoeus cambridgei



__ louise f
__ Aug 24, 2016



						My girl finally made a sac
					




P.cam with a nice sac

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## louise f (Aug 29, 2016)

Bursting to tears.  Yeah i know damn well that MM is part of the hobby, but when both of your Psalmopoeus ecclesiasticus turning out to be MM`s  Damn it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## KezyGLA (Aug 29, 2016)

louise f said:


> Bursting to tears.  Yeah i know damn well that MM is part of the hobby, but when both of your Psalmopoeus ecclesiasticus turning out to be MM`s  Damn it.
> 
> View attachment 219106


Ahh now a lucky lady may have 2 young studs  

Find them a hot moma

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## louise f (Aug 30, 2016)

KezyGLA said:


> Ahh now a lucky lady may have 2 young studs
> 
> Find them a hot moma


Hehe I'll try. But wont be easy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## louise f (Sep 6, 2016)

Psalmopoeus pulcher



__ louise f
__ Sep 6, 2016
__ 6



						She finally showed up last night after molting. Beauty <3
					




This lovely girl came out last night after molting, what a stunning girl <3













Avicularia braunshauseni



__ louise f
__ Sep 6, 2016


















Poecilotheria ornata



__ louise f
__ Sep 6, 2016
__ 8



						Beauty. Love that reddish color


----------



## louise f (Sep 6, 2016)

Psalmopoeus cambridgei one of the young from last year.


----------



## louise f (Sep 6, 2016)

Psalmopoeus pulcher male



__ louise f
__ Sep 6, 2016
__ 11



						Molted a couple of weeks ago. He is lovely
					
















Iridopelma sp recife



__ louise f
__ Sep 6, 2016


















Avicularia aurantiaca



__ louise f
__ Sep 6, 2016


















Poecilotheria formosa ;)



__ louise f
__ Sep 6, 2016
__ 10



						Just showed up after a molt


----------

